
Live: Barcelona - analpaper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhs2d9FhqT8
======
mikece
Why are the events in Barcelona getting ZERO coverage in the US media? Trump
is an idiot and all, but why aren't Barcelona, Hong Kong, and the Farmers
shutting down Holland even making the news here?

